

Open-domain question-answering machines are becoming better than humans  - nopinsight
http://www-03.ibm.com/innovation/us/watson/

======
nopinsight
The machine may or may not win Jeopardy against human champions next month (I
bet it will). But this sort of machines will only improve over time (see
computer chess where $19.99 PC software can now beat human champions of all
time). If machines can beat humans in answering open-domain questions formed
as wordplay, it will be even better in smaller, specialist domains like
medicine, law, and business.

Imagine the world where any person have easy access to world experts with
latest information in any important domains. Long-term implications in
development, education, economics, social policies will be dramatic and
opportunities are huge.

